# Albany ,NY. Looking for a D&D group



## Odysseus (Sep 4, 2005)

I've just moved into the area and i'm looking for a D&D group to join, or start.
I can DM or play as necessary. And anywhere in the Albany, Hudson, Chatham area would be great.


----------

